# New Colnago colours for Team Europcar on the 2011 TDF



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/new-colnago-paint-scheme-for-team-europcar


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I like that, understated.... nice.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the white/green livery better. 

Still pretty sweet though...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I dig it...


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Noticed*

I noticed that on Stage 1 got to see plenty of Europcar ........great color:blush2::blush2:


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

I really like the new color too. I want one...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

It'd look better in yellow.....


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry, but it is uninspired to me. Another matte black bike with limon (lime + lemon) accents. The C59 is a fantastic bike (the best carbon bike I have ever ridden), but the color scheme is not very appealing to me. I do not know the breakdown between those riders on the M10 and C59, but the bikes do not look great to me. It would be so cool to see a retro paint scheme in the LX or AD mode incorporating the Europcar colors. What about PR scheme in the Europcar green? Looks like a missed opportunity to me.:mad2:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Jbartmc said:


> Sorry, but it is uninspired to me. Another matte black bike with limon (lime + lemon) accents. The C59 is a fantastic bike (the best carbon bike I have ever ridden), but the color scheme is not very appealing to me. I do not know the breakdown between those riders on the M10 and C59, but the bikes do not look great to me. It would be so cool to see a retro paint scheme in the LX or AD mode incorporating the Europcar colors. What about PR scheme in the Europcar green? Looks like a missed opportunity to me.:mad2:


What, you want Colnago to actually do some work? If they put out a stunning paint scheme, not only will there be high demand for it and less profit margin (i.e., more labor), but it might endanger my marriage.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't like the new paint at all. The old white and metallic green was much brighter and nicer.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

fabsroman said:


> what, you want colnago to actually do some work? If they put out a stunning paint scheme, not only will there be high demand for it and less profit margin (i.e., more labor), but it might endanger my marriage.


:d:d:d:d +1


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I am just not a fan of the matte black carbon finishes. They look unfinished to me...


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*caterpillar yellow.........*










well OK but AD is still better...........


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> It'd look better in yellow.....


You got your wish.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone know what colour code this will be, when available?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Colnago C59 Yellow and Team Europcar colors are available to order at Wrench Science.

http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/f...lia+Tour+de+France+Yellow+Jersey+Edition/2011

http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/f...lia+Tour+de+France+Team+Europcar+Edition/2011


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

*New Colnago line up on Website*

www.colnago.com/category/bicycles/


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks man! 


AnthonyL88 said:


> Colnago C59 Yellow and Team Europcar colors are available to order at Wrench Science.
> 
> http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/f...lia+Tour+de+France+Yellow+Jersey+Edition/2011
> 
> http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/f...lia+Tour+de+France+Team+Europcar+Edition/2011


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Was told by a local shop that Colnago is raising the prices of the C59 in the next month or two by about 7%.


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

First post. I do like this new matte black/limon colour and would like one. My only concern is protection of the gloss paint ( and the matte finish) from uv damage and scrapes etc if their is no covering of laquer. Anyone out there with another of the matte black Colnagos that can answer this?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Clearcoat*

Hi, 
I believe there is a clearcoat on the frame, mat of course


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

FrenchNago said:


> Hi,
> I believe there is a clearcoat on the frame, mat of course


There can't be a matt clearcoat on the limon painted bits though, as on the pics I've seen it looks gloss. So... is there no clearcoat over the painted bits?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

cyclingvet said:


> There can't be a matt clearcoat on the limon painted bits though, as on the pics I've seen it looks gloss. So... is there no clearcoat over the painted bits?


painted over clearcoat maybe; on my c50 WX07 you can clearly feel the paint differences under finger


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

There will be something for protection surely, I can't see Colnago producing bad paint jobs anytime soon ....


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

that yellow frame just didnt look nice


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah a bit like that gloss black colour eh?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Colnago C59 Yellow and Team Europcar colors are available to order at Wrench Science.
> 
> Colnago C59 Italia 2011 Tour de France Yellow Jersey Edition Framesets Road Bikes/Bicycles
> 
> Colnago C59 Italia 2011 Tour de France Team Europcar Edition Framesets Road Bikes/Bicycles


If I was faster, I'd consider the yellow...

It's like the KoM one - if you're no good on the hills, you look like a chump


----------

